# Unterschied Hudson / Jenkins



## Maik.Neumann (16. Jun 2014)

Guten Tag,

stimmt es eigentlich, dass der Jenkins CI Server "nur" eine Weiterentwicklung des Hudson CI Servers ist, oder sind das im Grunde genommen nun zwei völlig verschiedene Produkte? Was genau kann der Jenkins CI Server, was der Hudson widerum noch nicht abbilden kann?

Wäre nett, wenn mir das vielelciht jemand erläutern könnte.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## JavaMeister (16. Jun 2014)

Kann man das nicht ez pz googlen?

Woher kommt die information, die du hier verifizieren lassen willst?


----------



## Maik.Neumann (16. Jun 2014)

Also ich finde über Google Suche nur oberflächliches, nichts wirklich detailliertes und tiefgründiges, daher hiermeine Frage im Forum


----------



## Ruzmanz (16. Jun 2014)

Liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Das sind sehr oberflächliche Fragen und somit reicht auch eine Google-Suche mit oberflächlichen Antworten aus.



> stimmt es eigentlich, dass der Jenkins CI Server "nur" eine Weiterentwicklung des Hudson CI Servers ist, oder sind das im Grunde genommen nun zwei völlig verschiedene Produkte?



"Jenkins" (2. Link): Jenkins (Software) ? Wikipedia



> Was genau kann der Jenkins CI Server, was der Hudson widerum noch nicht abbilden kann?



"difference jenkins hudson": continuous integration - How to choose between Hudson and Jenkins? - Stack Overflow ... klar kann man das noch tiefgründiger analysieren, aber dafür musst du mehr Input liefern.


----------

